# Another Medical Emergency pt 2



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Another Medical Emergency pt 2 Lessons Learned

This is part 2 of "Another Medical Emergency" located here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/973314-another-medical-emergency.html

For you US Military Veterans…The new Medical City Hospital is the one that the VA has approved for our use in the Angeles City area and will actually do the notifying, requesting of the LOA (Letter of Authorization) and billing to the VA upon you notifying that 1). You are a vet and 2). The reason that you are there is service connected. 

THEY WILL SPLIT THE BILL. This had been an earlier question as to whether the hospital would split the bill between the Service Connected items that the VA would authorize and pay and the unauthorized items that the patient/vet must pay. You are responsible for payment of the NON-Covered items that the VA doesn’t pay. Whether this is by cash, credit card, or other insurance is to be determined between you and the hospital. Just expect some kind of bill at the end of your stay.

I was able to pick up a copy of the LOA and billings to the VA a few days after I left the hospital to add to the bills I had paid and to rectify my records. In my case the VA authorized payment for about 50,000 pesos (service connected) and I had to pay about 12,000 pesos additional. Without the VA, I would have been responsible for the entire bill. 

Just make sure you have enough cash on hand or other means for paying a hospital bill, because I have heard horror stories for those who don’t.

JM101


----------

